# [mini How-to] Msn alla massima potenza, aMsn 0.97b!!

## wildancer

```

# layman -a zugaina

```

Controllate di usare gcc 4.* altrimenti non compila

```

# gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

```

e via con

```

# emerge amsn-svn

```

Che dire... Tutte le features che mi servivano sono state implementate: Messaggi off-line, msn-spaces, una gui decente, voice clips... Fatemi sapere le vostre impressioni! Io lo trovo la soluzione definitiva al problema "msn su linux"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Va anche la webcam?

[edit:]

Dagli shot cosi' pare, ora lo provo.

Se funziona, quelli di gaim-pidgin sono proprio ghei...

[Edit2]

A ecco, mi pareva...

Avvio l'interfaccia, metto id e pw, provo ad eseguire il login e PUFF:

```

blackman@altair ~ $ amsn 

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)

  Value in failed request:  0x280015c

  Serial number of failed request:  5444

  Current serial number in output stream:  5445

blackman@altair ~ $ 

```

----------

## Deus Ex

Compila solo su x86, vero? Perchè su x86_64 afferma scandalosamente che il mio gcc 4.1.1 non può creare eseguibili (e gliene vorrei far vedere io di eseguibili che crea quotidianamente  :Wink:  )

----------

## ercoppa

Provo subito la nuova versione, anche se con emesene (conoscete? client giovane, ma IMAO già migliore di gaim solo rete msn).

 :Razz: Last edited by ercoppa on Fri May 18, 2007 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> Va anche la webcam?
> 
> (..)
> 
> [Edit2]
> ...

 

Si, confermo che con la webcam (ne ho provate 2) funziona, ma solo il video, non c'è ancora il supporto audio+video (se non con messaggi registrati..frustrante)

Ancora non è stabilissimo, ma lo uso ormai da un mesetto circa ed a parte qualche crash random funge!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

io ho l'ho scaricato da svn e compilato a manina ... mi va veramente bene e sono su x86_64 (amd 64) ...

----------

## mambro

esiste qualche ebuild per le tcl/tk 8.5 per avere amsn con l'antialiasing dei caratteri?

----------

## drizztbsd

avete provato kopete?

----------

## mambro

su gnome? mmm.. vabè che entrambi non si integrano però...

----------

## wildancer

@Deus Ex:

gcc-config -l cosa ti da?

@Federico:

Fede a me con la webcam va da dio, anche se non la uso mai  :Very Happy:  Comunque strano che ti crashi così... l'ho ormai provato su 3 computer con 3 distro differenti...

@The others:

Scusatemi ma koppete non lo sopporto, E l'altialiasing su questa versione sembra andare!

Ah, le uniche note dolenti: il suono non va e non so perché le impostazioni le salva quando si ricorda!

----------

## Deus Ex

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> @Deus Ex:
> 
> gcc-config -l cosa ti da?
> 
> 

 

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> ... il mio gcc 4.1.1 non può creare eseguibili...

 

```
$ gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [6] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

mai trovato un alternativa valida ad amsn....

----------

## Deus Ex

In effetti, se scarico il sorgente da svn e lo compilo a mano, funzia, ma non con l'ebuild. Il punto è che non capisco che tipo di variabili sono passate al compilatore tramite emerge, perchè anche se setto le CFLAGS a zero, continua a darmi l'errore di cui sopra.

Mah... se qualcuno ha un'idea, ben venga.

----------

## ercoppa

Deus Ex sto come te, se uso l'ebuild amsn-svn:

```
compile time options summary

============================

    X11          : yes

    Tcl          : 8.5

    TK           : 8.5

    DEBUG        : no

    STATIC       : no

(cd .; autoconf)

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

```

```
ercoppa@gentoo ~ $ gcc-config -l 

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

```

----------

## Deus Ex

@ercoppa:

Hmmm, usi anche tu qualche tool "esotico", tipo bashrc ? Mi sto chiedendo giusto ora se non sia qualcosa che introduce lui a modificare il comportamento di gcc (fatto salvo il fatto che, ovviamente, usandolo, ho provveduto a modificare i vari file di impostazione delle cflags, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso).

----------

## federico

Sara' che col mio super sistema compilato completamente in ~ amsn avra' delle difficolta', non userano robe nuove...

A me non va comunque uff. Se ne vengo a capo ve lo comunico !!!

----------

## wildancer

@Deus Ex mh... a me faceva lo stesso lavoro con il i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6, (Che non so nemmeno perche sia installato!) Non so prova a cambiare altri compilatori... ah... Anche io uso bashrc-ng cmq!

@Fede Non so aiutarti... X Error of failed request:  BadValue non so a checcosa possa riferirsi...

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> @ercoppa:
> 
> Hmmm, usi anche tu qualche tool "esotico", tipo bashrc ? Mi sto chiedendo giusto ora se non sia qualcosa che introduce lui a modificare il comportamento di gcc (fatto salvo il fatto che, ovviamente, usandolo, ho provveduto a modificare i vari file di impostazione delle cflags, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso).

 

L'unica cosa che faccio è compilare in ram, ma montando semplicemente la dir di compilazione in ram. Niente tools esotici.   :Rolling Eyes:  [/code]

----------

## Deus Ex

E' proprio un grande BOH.   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Compila solo su x86, vero? Perchè su x86_64 afferma scandalosamente che il mio gcc 4.1.1 non può creare eseguibili (e gliene vorrei far vedere io di eseguibili che crea quotidianamente  )

 

Confermo.. su x86_64 dice proprio che non può creare eseguibili..   :Shocked: 

----------

## mambro

a me su amd64 funziona.. ho compilato con questo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mambro@bolide ~ $ gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
> ...

 

----------

## comio

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*   Compila solo su x86, vero? Perchè su x86_64 afferma scandalosamente che il mio gcc 4.1.1 non può creare eseguibili (e gliene vorrei far vedere io di eseguibili che crea quotidianamente  ) 
> 
> Confermo.. su x86_64 dice proprio che non può creare eseguibili..  

 

State attenti che se usate cflags/c++flags non buone per amd64 e che creano anche un warning, il test potrebbe fallire dando quell'errore.

ciao

----------

## Deus Ex

Le mie cflags sono queste:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

e cxxflags="${CFLAGS}"

Possono influire in questo senso? 

Grazie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Le mie cflags sono queste:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ```
> ...

 

sono decisamente Ok :S quindi il problema è un altro... ma avete dato una occhiata al log del configure/automake?

ciao

luigi

----------

## ercoppa

Se ho imbroccato il log giusto eccolo, io non trovo spunti

----------

## Deus Ex

Questo è invece il mio.

Vedo nel log degli "-fPIC" che però non sono impostati nel mio make.conf e/o da bashrc. Sto cercando di capire se è il pacchetto che lo pretende automaticamente, o se l'inghippo sta qui.

----------

## IlGab

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che dire... Tutte le features che mi servivano sono state implementate: Messaggi off-line, msn-spaces, una gui decente, voice clips... Fatemi sapere le vostre impressioni! Io lo trovo la soluzione definitiva al problema "msn su linux" 

 

Preso da svn e compilato a mano, manca sempre la chat vocale (lo so sono un rompiballe) ma anche leggendo sui forum pare che si siano abbastanza stufati di rispondere alla gente che il supporto voce per ora nn c'è e non sanno quando verrà implementato   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mcbonaman

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Provo subito la nuova versione, anche se con emesene (conoscete? client giovane, ma IMAO già migliore di gaim solo rete msn).
> 
> 

 

Dove hai trovato l'ebuild? (emesene intendo)

----------

## RollsAppleTree

ma solo io l'ho compilato da svn a mano e mi va tutto perfettamente?

voice clip, webcam, tutto di tutto ...

P.S. Ebuild per le tcl/tk con antialiasing=

----------

## mcbonaman

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> ma solo io l'ho compilato da svn a mano e mi va tutto perfettamente?
> 
> voice clip, webcam, tutto di tutto ...
> 
> P.S. Ebuild per le tcl/tk con antialiasing=

 

Io lo ho installato nel mio local overlay e anche a me voice clip, webcam etc. funzionano a dovere.

Sono comunque intenzionato a provare emesene (solo che non ho trovato nessun ebuild).

----------

## mambro

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Ebuild per le tcl/tk con antialiasing=

 

Mmm, esiste? dove?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   
> 
> P.S. Ebuild per le tcl/tk con antialiasing= 
> 
> Mmm, esiste? dove?

 

... quell' "=" voleva essere un punto interrogativo  ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## alecunsolo

Non so se è proprio il thread giusto, ma da un po' di tempo, più o meno da quando ho aggiunto l'overlay "zugaina" per l'ultima versione di aMSN portage mi da questo messaggio:

```

 * QA Notice: The package sys-apps/dbus-0.50 still uses the broken debug.eclass

 * QA Notice: The package sys-apps/dbus-0.35.2 still uses the broken debug.eclass

 * QA Notice: The package sys-apps/dbus-0.34 still uses the broken debug.eclass

 * QA Notice: The package sys-apps/dbus-0.32 still uses the broken debug.eclass

```

Non è che ne capisca molto, quindi mi sapreste dire che cosa vuol dire? E' qualcosa di grave? E soprattutto può essere causato dall'overlay (perchè se così non fosse sarei decisamente OT)?

E già che ci siamo: ma questa nuova versione di aMSN farà mai parte del portage "ufficiale"? Per adesso non mi sembra di averla vista nemmeno tra i pacchetti hard masked!

Denghiu in anticipo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

>  soprattutto può essere causato dall'overlay (perchè se così non fosse sarei decisamente OT)? 

 

Credo di si, io ho risolto eliminando quegli ebuild a mano (da afre ogni volta che synchi l'overlay, tanto io zugaina non lo aggiorno spesso).

 *Quote:*   

> E già che ci siamo: ma questa nuova versione di aMSN farà mai parte del portage "ufficiale"?

 

Ancora non è stata rilasciata ufficialmente la 0.97 se non sbaglio.

 *Quote:*   

> Dove hai trovato l'ebuild? (emesene intendo)

 

Senza ebuild, se ti interessa segui questo

Deus Ex sei riuscito a risolvere?

----------

## Onip

@alecunsolo

in questo particolare caso il problema lo puoi ignorare. Infatti gli ebuild che danno problemi non verrebbero comunque mai installati in quanto le versioni nel portage ufficiale sono ben più nuove.

```

[I] sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  1.0.2-r1 1.0.2-r2

     Installed versions:  1.0.2-r2(12:03:43 05/04/2007)(X -debug -doc -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

```

----------

## Deus Ex

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deus Ex sei riuscito a risolvere?

 

Ho risolto installando le dipendenze da portage, più aMSN da svn a manina...  :Smile: 

----------

## alecunsolo

Grazie per le risposte!

Visto che zugaina l'ho messo solo per aMSN credo che potrei risolvere definitivamente il problema copiando l'ebuild nel mio overlay locale in attesa che esca la versione ufficiale   :Very Happy: 

Ancora denghiu e alla prossima!

----------

